# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin File Mẫu Cây Đào Tiên.

## chickenphat

Các bác cho e xin file mẫu cây đào với ạ. E tìm google suốt mà vẫn ko thấy.
Cám ơn các bác.

----------


## chickenphat

Xin Mod xóa hộ e chủ đề này

----------

